# Hotsync won't work for Tungsten E Palm Pilot



## LionelSmith (May 28, 2005)

I have a Tungsten E Palm pilot that will no longer sync. I need someone who can tell me the settings that I need to change to make it work, or I need someone who will take me step by step ,while on the telephone, through the procedure to make it sync with my desktop computer.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi Welcome to TSG!!

I'm not sure why you reported your post but please be patient and wait for assistance.


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

It sounds like you were previously able to sync the palm... has it just recently stopped or is this installation on a new computer?

I have a quick couple of questions for you... 

Are you using the palm desktop software to creat appointments or are you trying to sync with MS Office? (If you use this with office have you upgraded your Office from one version to another IE 2000 --> 2003 or XP --> 2003?)

What version of Palm Software are you using on your computer?

Connection type between the palm and the CPU? (serial or USB)

Do you use any additional programs such as pocket mirror?


----------

